# Photo contest !!



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

Aww!! I wish I could come into this contest too...  I don't have a horse :'( Well, I'll stay here and watch other people's photos


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

sana said:


> Aww!! I wish I could come into this contest too...  I don't have a horse :'( Well, I'll stay here and watch other people's photos


you can help me judge, The winner i will draw a portrait of there horse ...must be a clear picture and a full body only .. please no awkward positions if posssible  i will send it through the post


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

sana said:


> Aww!! I wish I could come into this contest too...  I don't have a horse :'( Well, I'll stay here and watch other people's photos


 
you can enter into the random shot, or the dog one ... theres a few different ones xx


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Best Head Shot (Billy)








Best Thelwell


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Funniest Photo


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Does it have to be your horse or a picture taken by you?
Is it one photo per category?


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

I would prefer it if it was your horse please, and yeah one picture per category please xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Headshot of Whiskey








Showoff pose of Whiskey








Funniest horse of Whiskey grinning








Most abstract photo Negative path








Best shot of dog Lucy bear








Most random, A BUBBLE!


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

Best Horse+Rider combo
lol, this is my 6'5 brother on my 13.2hh Mustang!








Most Abstract
this is me in Washington D.C. when I was ten for my Great Grandfather's funeral (he was a tailgunner in World War II and they had just found him buried in some field in France) I wanted to pet that friggin duck, and it ran away:-x:lol:








Best Shot of a Dog
my families mutt, Maggie May!








Funniest Horse
this is how she goes through life

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

best headshot-Soldier my Tb who passed away 








funniest horse-soldier hah he loved his scratches :]








best dog shot-smokey our black lab.








best snow-outlaw and I








best horse/rider combo-outlaw and I first ride back


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Funniest Horse Picture: Dolly - Haflinger.









Funniest foal: Gabriella - Haflinger/QH/Belgium.









Best headshot: Blaze -Appy









Best showoff pose: Dakota - Grade









Jumping picture: Thunder and me - QH/Belgium









Horse and rider: Camanche & me - Mustang









Best picture of dog: Kayleb - Yellow lab.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Best headshot

Sunny5 by Shutter Equus, on Flickr

Best shot of a dog

Daisy by Shutter Equus, on Flickr

Best Nature shot

Untitled by Shutter Equus, on Flickr

Best coloured

Awakening by Shutter Equus, on Flickr

Unusual pattern

Johnny grazing by Shutter Equus, on Flickr

Most random photo

I'm On Ur Saddle Pad Riding Ur Horsez by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

OK - Best Head Shot, my QH foal Rosie at 2 days old, Best Dog my Border Collie, Best Snow Shot and Funniest Foal, again Rosie.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

nice contest, I love some of the categories! Especially the thelwell category! I used to have thelwell bedsheets, and I took a toy shetland called thelwell to pony camp when I was 7! lol

Anyway, entries (in order) All photos are of my horses and either I took them or I'm in them:

Best headshot

Best showoff pose (or not! LOL)

Best thelwell type shot....can just imagine this one as a thelwell...Might have to draw it as a cartoon....except my fat rolls are just embarassing....I don't even know why i'm sharing it, lol!

Funniest horse

Best snow picture

Most abstract shot....OATS!

Best Nature shot....peacock?

Best coloured

Unusual pattern....do you mean like marking on a coloured? If that is what you mean, my photo is showing Solo's shoulder marking...It's a hand pointing upwards!

Best horse + rider combo...cantering Pheobe bridleless


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

1. Best headshot - Chucky

2. Best showoff pose - Chucky

3. Funniest horse - Banjo, temporary rope fence while the new fence was being built... banjo: "I dont want to get out... Im just showing you I can..."

4. Most abstract photo (of anything) - Gum tree

5. Best shot of a dog - Kobi's first birthday

6. Best Nature shot - Dust storm

7. Best coloured - Epona

8. Unusual pattern - Chucky's belly

9. Best horse + rider combo - Me and Banjo

10. Most random photo - Sasha the rescued wallaby joey


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

11. Best jumping photo - Me and Banjo

12. Funniest foal - Chikito's Mr Apache (AKA Mr) sleepy baby:wink:


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

pahaha i love the dog in the pary hat like 'uhh can i go now please' x


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

notfartofall said:


> pahaha i love the dog in the pary hat like 'uhh can i go now please' x


Lol yeah! He was more like "I AM SICK OF WAITING FOR THIS CUPCAKE!!!". :lol:


----------



## luvlongears (Jun 28, 2011)

*Best Jumping shot*

My daughter and her mule in their first hunter hack class.


----------



## luvlongears (Jun 28, 2011)

*Thelwell photo*

My daughter and her mule in their first hunter hack class. After the first jump the mule went off course and jumped a higher jump and my daughter was not ready for it! Whew! Thank God she stayed on.


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

haha that mule is soo cool


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i'll play  you said you preferd it to be of our own horses. well i only have one lol so here is cody. my 7 year old breed stalk paint gelding 

Best headshot










Funniest horse









Best snow picture
-this isnt my horse. but for a few months he was 'assigned' to me. is that ok? i can replace it with one of my boy if you want but this is one of my favorites. this is myself riding Teddy-








Most abstract photo (of anything)
-a couple years ago my boyfriend at the time was in a band, they asked me to take some pictures off them. this is one of the edited ones-








Best shot of a dog
-my late dog "askhim", he had to be put down 6 months ago (R.I.P), no he was not drinking it lol tho when my dad spilled a beer he was all over it haha-








Best Nature shot
-not sure if this counts because its birds. but this is one i took a few years ago that i call ''the ugly duckling''-








Best horse + rider combo
-this is one of my favorite pictures of Cody and i. and of course i ruined it by having bad positioning and leaning foward....go figure-









Most random photo 
-my old hamster 'pirate' (he only had one eye when i got him. hence the name) i think its awsome because its the Paramore CD "riot'' and hes speeding by it all blurred like. i love it-









*the below picture is not for the contest*_. i just wanted to show a picture of pirate standing still. you can see his missing eye. its sealed shut._R.I.P. pirate


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Best headshot















Funniest horse











Best snow picture











Best horse + rider combo


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

Beau i love your bridle in that first picture lol i want one !! ):


Angie  , yeah the snow one is fine, ahh the hampsters lush lol <3


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

Dog photo - Cody my chowchow/border collie/lab mix









headshot









funny horse









Random - my dwarf gourami


edited to add detailed info


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Best Headshot


----------



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

xeventer17 said:


> Best Headshot


This should be in the Funniest horse  Aww!!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

sana said:


> This should be in the Funniest horse  Aww!!


Hmmmm, I suppose you're right. Can I change? :] Aaspen, Hershey and Lady were all completely convinced that my camera was some sort of exotic treat that they should eat. Lol!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Best headshot











Best showoff pose











Best thelwell type shot 











Funniest horse











Best snow picture











Most abstract photo (of anything)











Best shot of a dog


















Best Nature shot











Unusual pattern











Best horse + rider combo











Most random photo











Best jumping photo 











Funniest foal


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

xeventer17 said:


> Hmmmm, I suppose you're right. Can I change? :] Aaspen, Hershey and Lady were all completely convinced that my camera was some sort of exotic treat that they should eat. Lol!


Yeah ill judge it as funniest  <3


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Best snow picture









Best Head shot










Best Horse and Rider team


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Can't be bothered uploading them all, so I'm attaching  They should be in order. 
1. Best headshot
2. Best showoff pose
3. Best thelwell type shot (if you dont know what that is google thelwell pony there hilarious)
4. Funniest horse
5. Most abstract photo (of anything)
6. Best shot of a dog
7. Best Nature shot
8. Best horse + rider combo
9. Most random photo
10. Best jumping photo


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Should be in order:
(If not you'll figure it out)
1. Show off pose
2. Nature
3. Head shot
4. Funniest horse
5. Best horse and rider combo
6. Best abstract photo


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Head shot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Best Headshot


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Best headshot








Best showoff pose








Best thelwell type shot (for a near 16 hands horse he has a pretty good pony impersonation)









Funniest horse








Best snow picture








Most abstract photo (of anything)








Best shot of a dog








Best Nature shot








Unusual pattern (odd pattern lower leg, his mom has the exact same thing it is _not_ a common feature of this breed)







Best horse + rider combo (sorry about the grumpy face, it was a very long day)








Most random photo


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

-- abstract photo (a camp fire)







-- Random photo







-- head shot







-- photo of our dog (anuk)







-- nature photo


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Random photo:


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Best headshot


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Best headshot

Rags, QH mare







Merit, my little guy at 2 days old








Best shot of a dog

One of our hunting dogs, Dell retrieving a pheasant







Dell bailing into the pond after a retrieving dummy


----------



## FLACKA (Sep 18, 2011)

notfartofall said:


> I would prefer it if it was your horse please, and yeah one picture per category please xx
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


not sure what category with my little boy.... But here is a head shot of the recue Ginger. We truly love her


----------



## FLACKA (Sep 18, 2011)

notfartofall said:


> I would prefer it if it was your horse please, and yeah one picture per category please xx
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


not sure what category with my little boy.... But here is a head shot of the recue Ginger. We truly love her


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

Thankyou guys the contest is now cloosseedd !!!  results posted shortly xx


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

twilight arabians. BOY that bay is one good looking hunk of horse!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Do we have any results yet OP???


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

*Funniest horse*

Funniest horse

My Morgan Horse!


----------



## emmacsmith1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Headshot: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...863076863863_1449224868_32067993_681922_n.jpg
Funny: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...53017572387_1449224868_32053430_1914411_n.jpg
Snow: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...37663448606_1449224868_31847931_6191958_n.jpg
Abstract: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...68930190255_1449224868_31913565_8314124_n.jpg
https://s-hphotos-sea1.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/188411_1863081263973_1449224868_32068017_3236188_n.jpg
Dog: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...1853021092475_1449224868_32053446_85483_n.jpg
Horse/Rider Combo: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...23602077143_1449224868_31619436_5783710_n.jpg
Jumping: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...23604597206_1449224868_31619457_3049612_n.jpg
Foal: https://s-hphotos-iad1.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/207905_1908370076165_1449224868_32125666_1742838_n.jpg


----------



## All Shook Up (Feb 7, 2011)

Best Headshot:















Best Show-off pose:















Best Thelwell type shot:















Funniest Horse:
















These are all of my rescue ASB, so that explains why he is a little undeweight in the pictures, as most were from a little over a year ago. (Also explains the bucking)


----------

